# 1300 MO restants et forfait 200 MO épuisé ???



## Le docteur (24 Mai 2011)

Je ne comprends rien du tout au soi-disant service de suivi conso d'Orange.
D'un côté on me dit que j'ai un crédit de 1300 MO et de l'autre que mon forfait 200MO est épuisé.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse à ce mystère ?

J'entrevois pour ma part deux solutions :

Solution 1 : 
Ils m'ont collé sans sourciller et sans me demander mon avis un forfait de 2GO pour faire l'appoint. 

Solution 2 : 
Ca représenterait la totalité de ce que je n'ai pas consommé depuis le début de ma souscription à leur forfait  (ce qui serait possible, mais m'étonnerait de leur part).

Je rappelle aussi un truc qui m'a fait flipper il y a quelques temps : mon iPad me donnait 4GO de conso aussi bien en montant qu'en descendant. Je me suis dit que ça devait être un bug, et je n'ai réussi de toute manière à avoir aucune information d'Orange.


----------



## guillaumeg (24 Mai 2011)

Perso moi j'ai pris un forfait quotidien ipad à 15 par mois pour 1go de données ( 21 - 3 web - 15% car deja un forfait orange).
Bref je regarde et je n'ai pas de problèmes de données en terme de data.
Sur le site de orange tu peux avoir un détail des communications 3G.
cela peut peut être t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai moi aussi d'ENORMES prbs avec mon forfait 3G IPAD orange. 2 jours après le début du mois de contrat j'aurais déjà épuisé 80 % de mon forfait, alors que depuis que j'ai mon ipad je ne l'utilise qu'en WIFI sur la connexion du Cabinet.

une honte.

je suis ancien, très ancien client de Orange, ai été sur Wanadoo puis Itinéris, mais là ça ne fonctionne PAS DU TOUT

je vais passer sur SFR pour mon IPAD , ne pouvant, de fait, pas l'utiliser du tout en mode 3G alors que j'ai acheté un Ipad 1 3G 64 pour pouvoir travailler.


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

Alooors pour info ces forfaits sont absoluments INGERABLES ! ! ! ! !

j'en ai eu un durant 2 ans pour mon IPhone (9,90/mois...).....

tout comme toi j'etais en "depassement" et tout comme toi impossible de verifier
quoique soit ! ! !

méme apres avoir joint le service clients (qui ne comprends rien à rien à cela...)
en gros c'est "paye et crois moi" ! ! !

et c'est  donc ce qui m'a précipité vers un jailbreak de mon Phone et là plus de PB ! ! !

connexion gratos (mywi) et bye bye orange ! ! !

bonne chance à toi pour la suite.....


concernant l'épuisement "anormal" du forfait j'ai eu aussi le cas pour l'iphone de ma copine et on a fini par me passer un "technicien" qui m'informe que cela se passe la nuit (data sur la facture...) et c'est normal à partir du moment ou l'on a un mail sur son iphone ! ! ! ! (grande nouvelle tiens...)

donc méme si tu n'utilises pas ton forfait il diminue... 
et c'etait le cas sur sa facture elle est pas belle la vie donc une seconde fois merci qui merci Orange....

donc ici pour nous Orange c'est le strict minimum du forfait et pour le reste ...
systéme D ! ! !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Mai 2011)

Il faut faite la part des choses... Si tu l'utiliser sans t'en rendre compte (push la nuit, mises a jour en 3G, ou des applis qui fonctionnent online...), tu ne peut pad en vouloir a orange de te le facturer...

La solution? Coupe la 3G quand tu ne t'en sert pas, et ne la rallume que lorsque tu en as besoin, tu verras, Ca va s'arranger...

Ps: le streaming type YouTube consomme un Max très vite, attention a Ca aussi...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas si je suis en dépassement. 
1. Ce forfait est censé être bloqué. 
2. On ne me signale rien d'autre que "forfait épuisé" et un crédit restant en meme temps.


----------

